# This is how to remove tear stains



## USA (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm new here as I just got the most adorable pup from the Dumb Friend's League. She is a mix of Yorkie and Bichon Friese they say and she gets awful tear stains that build up fast below her eyes. I have a great vet (that was the cat's vet) and she gave me the scoop on how to remove those stubborn stains. First, switch to giving them distilled water (get large bottle and put in fridge-$1.50). Then buy some Johnson's No More Tears shampoo. Use cotton balls and put ONE drop on the cotton ball...dip the cotton ball into warm water and gently rub those stains below her eyes. This stuff builds up fast if you don't! I just tried it and amazingly it came off pretty easy and 95% of the stain is gone! No more buildup and this dosen't hurt her as it's tear-free shampoo, yet it gets it off gently. I figure within a week or so between the daily cleanings of her eyes and changing to distilled water this will be a problem of the past. I have also heard that it's important what you feed them...lot's of artificial stuff and preservatives would also cause this. I have her on Wellness small breeds and am laying off the canned food. Will keep you updated but I thought this was important to share with those like myself-new pup owner and this is one of the problems we face with these kind of breeds. Please try it cuz it took a LOT of it away gently on the first try! Also don't forget to dip another cotton ball in just warm water and wipe away the remains of the baby shampoo. Regards:


----------



## Belle1223 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for this tip!! Have you tried Angel Eyes at all? I have a Schnoodle and she gets them too, I saw that Angel Eyes is supposed to help with that. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Distilled water had no effect at all on my Maltese/Poodle mix. Neither did antacid or any type of cleanser including baby shampoo. I was too scared to try any of the "bleach" type ones as I don't trust not getting it in his eyes. 

He's on Angel Eyes currently and it seems to be making a difference, but he's only been on it for two weeks so it's tough to tell. I'm giving it a few more weeks to see how much if a difference it makes.

On the food regard, Odo eats Evo Red Meat Small Bites, and has since he was a 10 week old pup.


----------



## USA (Sep 18, 2009)

Re: This is how to remove tear stains 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Belle 1223 wrote:
Thanks for this tip!! Have you tried Angel Eyes at all? I have a Schnoodle and she gets them too, I saw that Angel Eyes is supposed to help with that. I haven't tried it yet.

Hi Belle;
I have been checking around this website on such things as Angel Eyes & I have seen posts that kind of scare me. They say it's bad stuff. I haven't even seen it yet. Where do you get it? I saw something at Petco here and it actually said on the directions "Do NOT get into the eyes." Huh? This is an eye cleaner, how could you avoid the eyes? I did NOT get that product obviously.  I don't know if that was Angel eyes or not.

Hi Ayanla;
Ok, initially I was excited and thought that the baby shampoo was taking alot of the stuff off but I see now that it isn't. I just want to keep ahead of the buildup below the pup's eye's. I now see that it just seems to take alot off but after checking her again (I missed 2 days here..) she still has alot left. Sigh... I don't know what to do. Perhaps I don't have a choice but to get this Angel Eyes product. Little Sassie rubs her eyes in the grass or on the carpet once in a while so I know it's bothering her a little.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

Angel Eyes is a powder that they eat. It's not a cleanser at all. It's a low-grade antibiotic.


----------



## lshean (Jan 6, 2009)

I use baby wipes for sensitive skin around my Shih Tzu's eyes. My vet told me they are the same as wipes for dogs and much cheaper. I buy the packs of refills.


----------



## SunnyPaw (Feb 24, 2009)

USA said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here as I just got the most adorable pup from the Dumb Friend's League. She is a mix of Yorkie and Bichon Friese they say and she gets awful tear stains that build up fast below her eyes. I have a great vet (that was the cat's vet) and she gave me the scoop on how to remove those stubborn stains. First, switch to giving them distilled water (get large bottle and put in fridge-$1.50). Then buy some Johnson's No More Tears shampoo. Use cotton balls and put ONE drop on the cotton ball...dip the cotton ball into warm water and gently rub those stains below her eyes. This stuff builds up fast if you don't! I just tried it and amazingly it came off pretty easy and 95% of the stain is gone! No more buildup and this dosen't hurt her as it's tear-free shampoo, yet it gets it off gently. I figure within a week or so between the daily cleanings of her eyes and changing to distilled water this will be a problem of the past. I have also heard that it's important what you feed them...lot's of artificial stuff and preservatives would also cause this. I have her on Wellness small breeds and am laying off the canned food. Will keep you updated but I thought this was important to share with those like myself-new pup owner and this is one of the problems we face with these kind of breeds. Please try it cuz it took a LOT of it away gently on the first try! Also don't forget to dip another cotton ball in just warm water and wipe away the remains of the baby shampoo. Regards:


Interesting tip! I will pass this along to my aunt who has a bichon. 

Our pup did not get stains, but I did just gently wipe under her eyes with a dry, plain tissue daily, and that helped a great deal to prevent buildup of eye secretions. We noticed that her eyes secreted more at different times of year (allergies), and after events like the groomer, walking in the woods, etc.

Have a SUNNY day everyone!!


----------



## janeh (Oct 20, 2009)

hi all

I have just found a couple of NATURAL wonder products that you feed to your dog and it stops the staining in the first place.

I am stain free using Angels Delight- I live in the uk and get it from bichon hotel

http://bichonhotel.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=17

but on their site there is a USA link

http://bichonhotel.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=17




Forgot to say that kim at Bichon hotel says that home cooked (or even raw- BARF) is much better than store bought food when it comes to helping with stains

I have also had feedback from US friends about a product from NaturVet USA which is much cheaper but lacks the extra health benefits.

I did look at Angels Eyes and Angels Glow but didn't like the idea of a lifetime of antibiotics- then I found out that it is illegal anyway.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

My Shih Tzu has always been fed a holistic food and given bottled water. Apple cider vinegar and antacid made no difference. Eye Envy (topical cleanser) didn't help at all. 

The reddish brown stains are caused by a red yeast overgrowth. The only thing that completely got rid of my dog's stains was Angel's Eyes, a supplement that you put in their food. It's an antibiotic that I only gave short term and the tear stains didn't come back for over a year. When they came back I gave him Angel's Eyes again for a couple of weeks. It's been several months and the stains still aren't back. I've heard the same from a lot of other people.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Using a sterile saline solution (preferrably for sensitive eyes) to flush morning and night will help a lot. The saline does lift some of the staining, and helps to prevent buildup. 

Providing 1-2 Tblsp. of ACV (apple cider vinegar) - the unfiltered kind with the mother still in it (found in most health food stores) in the drinking water (preferrably distilled water) will change the internal ph, and prevent the staining. 

Finding the cause of tearing is the most helpful.


----------



## PeanutAndOmar (Oct 18, 2009)

I also baby wipe for Omar's eyes and ears.


----------

